# Handgun Evangelist!



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Last night I learned that one of my handguns has the calling. What do I mean by one of my handguns has the calling? Quite simply this handgun is an evangelist and it has converts. I am speaking of my Balister-Molina 45acp pistol. Brian45 shot it and he agrees it is the best shooting $500 45acp pistol he has fired. One of Brian’s friends was at the range, fired the Balester-Molina (BM) and offered to buy it on the spot. This pistol had more converts than most ministers get in a week. I figure if the BM does not do well in the seminary that I will just allow it to preach to the masses.

Brian next fired my Glock 21 with the 10mm KKM barrel. He liked the pistol but he did experience a couple of stovepipe malfunctions. I shot it and the G21 was perfect. Brian is not used to shooting Glock pistols and we think he limp wristed the handgun. I am sure this handgun is capable of taking down Michigan’s Whitetail deer.

Brian also fired and loved my custom 3 ½” Third Model Hand Ejector. This is a soft shooting big bore revolver; it has a trigger that made Smith and Wesson famous. After shooting the 3rd Model Hand Ejector, we tried my 4” S&W Model 629-2. Brian’s comment was it kicked about like his 3” Model 29. The M629-2 is a real pussycat with 200gr 44 Special rounds.

I tried my Springfield 1911 with the slide I bought on E-Bay. It did not want to chamber the first round but after that, it was flawless. The pistol is capable of small orange size groups at seven yards. It has a good trigger and feels good in my hands. 

The last handgun we fired was my 4” Ruger Standard Model 22 pistol. There were no malfunctions and the pistol just chugs along. I said to Brian this the best $139 I ever spent on a handgun. 

After shooting, a friend met us for Thai food and conversation. The friend (Don), Brian, and I all had variations of Pad Thai. Don and Brian went with mild food (one pepper) and I went with two peppers. Brian finished his meal but Don and I took about half of our meals home.

Regards,

Richard


----------

